# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Owner building a live able shed

## Diywarrior

Hi guys,  first post from me. 
Has any one owner built an AllGal high line offset roof shed. I am thinking of putting one on my acreage. Apparently they can be class 1 habitable. Any advice or ideas gratefully received. 
Cheers

----------


## manofaus

must comply with basix for starters.... so insulation, your energy efficient hot water system, your slab needs to suit a residential dwelling etc.

----------

